# Which Quarter sheet sander ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They are all cheap ... any preferences ?

B 'n D is NOT in the running only the 
top names ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My Ryobi has survived multiple door refinishings,
a couple of fiberglass boat repairs, a few furniture projects,
and an entire hull construction, still works fine.
Not the best one out there, but does the job.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

porter cable or a rigid 5" orbital disk sander


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a big 1/4 sheet sander Brett 

Hate to say it I've gone through 3 ryobi 1/4 sheet palm sanders since my last boat, the spring parts keep breaking. I would go with dewalt, or rigid. My dewalt 5" orbital is my main tool of choice.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a great air powered DA but I had my 3 phase shut down when I closed my auto shop ... 8 Hp Compressor Huge Gilbarco put out 175 pounds 120 gallon tank God knows how many CFM ...

But now I need something more energy efficient ;-)

I will look at the rigid Tomorrow ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had a Dewalt and I have replaced the foam pad twice and now the power switch is acting up...but I do have to admit that it is probably 12-15 years old. Plenty of repair facilities as well.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My little Dewalt palm sander has held up longer than it should have. I would get an RO instead of a quarter sheet because they are more powerful and they are supposed to be more durable. That being said, until the one I have burns up, there will be no upgrades.

Nate


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

[quote That's a big 1/4 sheet sander Brett 

-metric ?? 
-porter cable/ Dewalt. best thing going for the money.....
-anytide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this is going to be it ...


http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Hitachi_SV13YB_5_Random_Orbit_Finishing_Sander_Single_Speed_%28Reconditioned%29___i239.aspx


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That's the one I have Dave. It has been very good. When Ryobi tools were made in Japan and not China they were okay. While in Japan they made tools for Sears and they were okay. I will no longer buy anything made by Ryobi. I still use Makita, Porter Cable and Hitachi.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Ryobi is ok for light/occasional use. Dewalt or Porter for longer life/heavier use.
For a really big project nothing works like an air sander...adjustable orbit and less vibration.
Good paper is much less in sheets, I wouldn't even consider the cheap stuff.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a Ryobi that I love( I use the heck out of it, aobut 200 hours last summer alone). I purchased it about 5 years ago and I have had to replace the dust bag once and I got a better velcro disk holder.

I agree with FlatCat. Good paper is a must. I would go with a Harbour Freight Orbital Sander (always get the 1 year guarantee), but I never go cheap on the paper.


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

Do any of you have experience using an air orbital with a compressor that provides less than the recommended CFPM? I have a Rigid 4.5 gal compressor that is supposed to provide 4.9 CFPM at 90 psi, but the sander I am looking at takes 6 CFPM at 90. :-[ Is that a lost cause? 

I would prefer to use air vs electric so I can wet sand the exterior of the hull. But, I don't want to do it bad enough to buy a new compressor... If any of you guys know how well a slightly underpowered air orbital works, I would appreciate the insight.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You will need a tank of some sort ...

There are surplus tanks readily available ...look for a 100 pound propane tank or a 30 - 40 gallon water heater tank 

Let the pressure build up until the compressor shuts off ...use the sander until the compressor kicks on then stop and let it build up again ...

Should get you through ...


----------

